# now what do I do?



## Renegayde (May 7, 2008)

ok......I could not resist.......well I could have resisted........but whats the fun in that........so I bought 3 Blc. Lucky Strike 'AV Orchids' compots and 3 Lc. C. G. Roebling 'Sentinel' compots......yeah I know what was I thinking!!!!!!.....they were advertised as having 15-20 seedlings per compot...... :crazy: .....so I got them today and the clay pots are JAMMED full of seedlings....well I decided I should see how many seedlings were in one of the compots so I went to try to take them out......stuck....SOLID.....bang the pot.....still stuck.........bang pot more.......still stuck........now what do I do???? should I soak them in water? LOL after all this I am thinking I do not have enough pots to pot them all up individually..... dumb Todd dumb Todd


----------



## SlipperFan (May 7, 2008)

How about a photo? That might give us an indication of size & what you are seeing.


----------



## Renegayde (May 7, 2008)

ok lets see if I can do this 

first the BLC Lucky Strike 'AV Orchids' compot pics










and the Lc. C. G. Roebling 'Sentinel' compots


----------



## Pete (May 7, 2008)

ahhh just drench em down and pull em apart.


----------



## Candace (May 8, 2008)

Break the pots. Wear eye protection when you hammer them. Roots will be lost that are attached to the pots, but they should be fine. They look healthy and need to be potted up, so go for it and have a good time bashing (carefully).


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2008)

Let them grow; then sell them as specimens on eBay! :evil:


----------



## Renegayde (May 8, 2008)

LOL.......why do I always think things are such a bargain.......3 compots $24.99 plus shipping......sounded so good.....now I need more pots and more medium......Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Todd


----------



## cnycharles (May 8, 2008)

Renegayde said:


> LOL.......why do I always think things are such a bargain.......3 compots $24.99 plus shipping......sounded so good.....now I need more pots and more medium......Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Todd


it is a bargain if you thought about how much it would cost to head out to the movie theater, or the golf course or anything like that instead of growing a few plants. remember to tell yourself that all of those plants filter impurities out of the air and make it cleaner to breath... at least that's what I tell myself


----------



## Renegayde (May 8, 2008)

ROFL.....you know I use that excuse.......friends ask me why I have so many orchid plants.....my response......I am doing my part to combat global warming and plus it makes the air better in my apartment


----------



## SlipperFan (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for the photos, Renegayde. Here's what I would do:
1. soak the pots in lukewarm water for about 15 minutes. That should make it easier to:
2. gently detach the roots from the outside of the pots, and then from the inside. When the plants are out of the pots:
3. wash out the medium (assuming its a bark mix) or otherwise carefully remove the medium (like sphagnum). Finally:
4. try to separate the plants. If they don't come apart, you could try soaking them for another 10 minutes and see if that helps. Don't be surprised if you break some roots -- just be careful.

If you try Candace's solution, I'd still recommend soaking the pots/plants first.

Good luck!


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2008)

Pack them in pairs of each and give [auction] them to friends.


----------

